# Euc burl



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2016)

Found some burls at my wood dump today, either redgum or coolibah, need to do a little research. The euc logs that are at the dump are usually massive and I normally pass them by, but since they were next to a piece I was cutting for Keller, I decided to slice a knob off and was pleasantly surprised. So I cut a couple more, and there is a bigger one I plan to go back and get. (out of gas) This won't be for sale, I'm turning it . The pics are a couple of the small pieces. One I turned thin, and that's gonna bit it, the other I left some meat on for warping. I think it's redgum and it warps and cracks really bad, at least the regular stuff, I'm crossing my fingers that the burls will survive...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 12


----------



## DKMD (Apr 12, 2016)

That stuff is gorgeous! Aussie burls in Arizona? Who would have thought?

Edit: I deleted the other thread

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2016)

Beautiful figure in that CoolaEuc !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Apr 12, 2016)

Barry, The colour of the first one looks right for redgum, the figure and colour of the second ones is almosts certainly Coolabah Nice score!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)

That's it...I'm moving to Buckeye Arizona.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 13, 2016)

Those are some really nice dump finds, jees Louis!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 13, 2016)

Thats beautiful stuff. I am sure you will do it justice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice find Barry. That's some beautiful wood!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 14, 2016)

I have no clue what I'm looking at, but it sure is purdy! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 14, 2016)

Another fabulous score! Congrats! All of us wish we had a wood "dump" close by. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2016)

WHAT!!!!???? 

I would've never imagined finding such treasures in a dump in Arizona. Fantastic find Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 14, 2016)

a dump find...are you kidding me!!!
You really know how to make the rest of us feel like total losers buying wood a fraction as spectacular as that. 
I give up ....heading to the dump.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 14, 2016)

There is a much larger bump on the same log I'm itching to go back and get, but I have company this weekend so it will have to wait a few days. Wish I had a bigger chainsaw with a longer bar now.... If I discover much more of this stuff, it will be worth the investment...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 14, 2016)

Barry, I keep coming back to look at these! They are astounding and I'll be looking forward to seeing them finished. Superb find!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Apr 15, 2016)

Barry
Did you seriously find those at the dump? 
I will gladly send you some of my dump finds for just one of yours.


----------

